# EP Release Party - Black Devils Brigade - March 5th - Toronto



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys, my band is finally releasing our debut EP "3 Miles Long, 66 Feet Wide" on Saturday March 5th at Rancho Relaxo in Toronto. Come out if you can. It's always a huge party when we play and we've put some hard work into a hopefully professional sounding EP. Mastered by GC's own ssdeluxe. It's definitely going to be a great night of rock and roll.

Click on the link on the band's site The Black Devils Brigade (new site coming too) for more details and to sign up for the event. Lots of great guitar tones will be on full display. I'm the lead player in the band. Some rough demos are available on our site, but the real recordings will launch at the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Best of luck with this release party. Hope all goes well and rock the place out


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks GC. We just got our first real review for our last show for anyone looking for a little more detail - THE iNDiE MACHiNE - Guiding you through the world of independent music in Canada and around the globe.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I just popped up samples of all of the tracks on the debut EP on the band's website. The Black Devils Brigade

Stephen (ssdeluxe) did a phenomenal mastering job on this one. Really pulled it together.


----------

